# ricca moss and java moss



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

i bought ricca moss and java moss today for my vivariums since i got bored of the same old look for my leucomelas and i wanted to know how to get it to its full growth for my 10g glass lid with a 2inch screen viv and i was wondering if you guys can help me with the lighting and moisture i have my viv temp. at 75* all the time and and my humidity at 84% for my substrate i have coco mulch and im planing on buying the jungle mix from pet smart i have no background in my 5g exoterra but i do in my 10g made from great stuff and silicone with coco mulch i am also asking if i should change it to the clay backgound for better moss groth 

thank you for your time


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

One of the first and most important things to remember is that both riccia, and java cannot be completely dried out. They need to remain wet at all times. Also, riccia requires a nice amount of light to grow nicely, and thats about it!

editnce java and riccia become established, they will pretty much grow anywhere and everywhere in your tank, as long as they stay wet.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

^What he said, also when you are adding flies to the tank, try to keep the supplement powder from falling on the moss, it will kill it over time.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

^^agreed^^ Riccia LOVES light. Give it enough, and it spreads quickly


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Java is the easiest. There's a java tribute thread you may like seeing for ideas if you search around for it. I've got java growing on just about all of the wood in my tank and it's migrated up to my cocohut.

However, keep in mind that it looks like crap when you first put it in... but it comes around


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks ill give it a try and see how they grow


----------

